
Show HN: DataTau opensourced – Django based HN clone - thegurus
https://github.com/datatau-net/DataTau
======
thegurus
Hi HN,

As promised, we open sourced the app powering
[https://datatau.net](https://datatau.net), a Data Science newsboard based on
HN. To give it some context, original site (in .com domain) has been down from
May 15, so we cloned it and continued the project (got no answer from original
maintainers of the site). We published it on HN last weekend and made to the
front page for some hours.

We have no previous experience with open source projects more than opening
some pull requests, so any help from you guys is very welcomed.

In case you want to start a community based on HN style and feel (and do not
like alternatives like lobste.rs for some reason), this repo can be a good
starting point. Not all HN functionalities are implemented and there are lots
of things to polish and improve, but the core is there.

